# Love this collar



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this on Pinterest tonight.

http://www.pinterest.com/aylinaksakal7/denenecek-projeler/


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh wow! What a neat idea!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

What a good idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I like the way it looks too, very neat.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't wait to try this one. So easy and yet so pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

that looks really pretty would be nice to put some beads on the yarn and then crochet it


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

What good idea. I have a plain navy pullover coming along and this would look great. Thanks.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

really neat


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That us nice, I like it too :thumbup:


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Rena67 said:


> that looks really pretty would be nice to put some beads on the yarn and then crochet it


Very interesting. I'm going to try this. Thanks for the idea


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So what is your guess? Is it an attached icord or is it reverse stockinette? Then the crochet chain.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

it could be done with bobbles


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

What a lovely edge, Thanks


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Love it. Thanks!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I've never cared for the way a rolled neck edge looks. Just seems a bit unfinished to me. But this idea certainly finishes the neckline in a beautiful way! Thanks for the link.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're all welcome. I don't like the way a rolled collar looks either. This looks great.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## linda 33 (Jul 28, 2014)

Great idea,Thanks


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I also found this neat edging, however although there are pictures, I'm not sure exactly how to do it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Great idea, thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very cute, thanks


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Also makes a nice bottom edging too


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty and effective way of dealing with a roll neckline...


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> So what is your guess? Is it an attached icord or is it reverse stockinette? Then the crochet chain.


I say reverse stockinette, what do you think?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thats a great solution to the 'Roll'!! and looks so nice too


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I like this finished look.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

A new finishing technique, love it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rena67 said:


> that looks really pretty would be nice to put some beads on the yarn and then crochet it


Nice idea. Must try that. . .


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder how well it will hold


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a great idea. Some one had their thinking cap on.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice. What a fine idea.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I LUV this. Thnx. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Makes a very easy simple neckline into something really pretty. Thanks for sharing.

To the person that wanted to know how to do it. It looks like you chain and wrap it around a section and hook it into the knit below it.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, I like that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Like this idea can't wat to tryit


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!! Neat idea! I will have to try that.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I like it - it makes a very pretty neckline.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

k-max - Thank you for showing us this idea - I LOVE it!!
Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Roseknit!! It would be a great bottom trim - I could run a life line to help stay on course. Love it!!
Ellie


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome. I am happy it gave some of you new ideas and inspired other ideas. It would also make a nice cuff for sweaters sleeves and even socks. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for this. It is beautiful and I'm looking forward to adding it to a project.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing. I do not follow how it's done though.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Woww we learn something every day. Very nice.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> What a great idea! Thanks for sharing. I do not follow how it's done though.


It looks like you do a slip stitch or single crochet around the rolled edge and thru the knitting, then do 4-5 chain stitches which rest on the top of the rolled edge and repeat.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

KathyT said:


> It looks like you do a slip stitch or single crochet around the rolled edge and thru the knitting, then do 4-5 chain stitches which rest on the top of the rolled edge and repeat.


Oh ya, I can see that now. Thanks!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful & easy too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

VERY INTERESTING, thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Another beautiful edging that I must try, hopefully tomorrow xxx


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

since i have never cared for rolled hems and necklines i think this would definitely make me want to change my attitude. thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

I really like this edge! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing, nice idea


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

What a great idea! 
I have put off trying a pattern like that simply because I didn't like the rolled collar. But what you have done is beautiful and gives a nice finished look! 
Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Love and I think would be more fun than bobbles.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Maltova said:


> Oh wow! What a neat idea!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I like that a lot. It would be like wearing a matching string of pearls! I ran across a neckline swatch just the other day. Have to get that out and see if I can do this nifty trim. Thanks for sharing
Marge


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

A very attractive collar. I think I will try it on the rolled brim of a baby hat. Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

jeanniestrong, what a great idea.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, I like this! I will be giving this a shot on my next sweater.
Thank you, Pauline


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Great ideas! Thanks for posting!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very feminine; an excellent alternative to the usual necklines.


----------

